# Training



## Missrcs (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm sure this has come up before but was wondering if anyone would volunteer experiences of training and how to go about this? If the mice are docile and happy to be handled then are there any tips and tricks for teaching them things?

Also, I had wild mice in my place (evidenced by various poos around the house). I haven't caught sight of them for awhile. Is it likely that the smell of the other mice has driven them away?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The various videos in this channel cover basic to quite advanced mouse training. Mice are good learners, as long as you apply good training techniques.  I found the video clips interesting and entertaining, but unfortunately don't have the time to train my mice.


----------



## Missrcs (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok thank you for your response. Will check out the videos!


----------

